# Alva Academy, Scotland. May 2010.



## celo (May 4, 2010)

After keeping a close eye on this one since it closed in April last year nothing seemed to be changing fast and access was still tighter than a ducks arse a few weeks ago mainly due to a quite impressive active CCTV system. Sod's law soon as I'm not watching, they start tearing it down so it was now or never... A quick text to *rjg_scotland* and *hmltnangel* and plans are made for later that evening 


Some History pinched from the schools website...



> The original Alva Academy was established in the 1860s by public subscriptions from concerned residents of the town to overcome the shortcomings of educational provision.
> In 1875 a new school was built facing onto the park. The Academy was located here until April 2009.
> Educational change and a constantly rising school roll forced regular change to meet growing demands.
> The advent of comprehensive education in 1967/68 saw the linking of Tillicoultry and Alva Schools into a six year comprehensive. The annex at Firs Park, Tillicoultry saw the provision of education for years S1 and S2.
> ...



And on with the pictures...


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

Well done, but did you only explore the maths block and gym? Any pics of the assembly hall or was it too dark?

But still kudos on getting in. Drove past today and got stared at by the security man.


----------



## lost (May 4, 2010)

Nice job, if a little crude.


----------



## rjg_scotland (May 4, 2010)

I've got pics of the hall, canteen and other areas. Not sure when I'll get my pics up as I have a backlog which I'm holding off putting online until my new website is complete.

Not a bad little explore though, highlight being coming across the gym hall complete with trampolines .


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

Looks like they left a lot of stuff. I have no idea where those yellow chairs are from, they weren't around in my day. How fun was this explore?


----------



## lost (May 4, 2010)

If you want to talk about access, keep it to PMs!


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

I'm not referring to access.


----------



## lost (May 4, 2010)

You did ask if it's easy.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

Perhaps...


----------



## krela (May 4, 2010)

You could always not be lazy and send a PM.


----------



## celo (May 4, 2010)

...we used a helechopter


----------



## celo (May 4, 2010)

lost said:


> Nice job, if a little crude.



Are you referring to my cock or my picture taking ability?


----------



## celo (May 4, 2010)

Dieter_Schmidt said:


> Well done, but did you only explore the maths block and gym? Any pics of the assembly hall or was it too dark?
> 
> But still kudos on getting in. Drove past today and got stared at by the security man.



 This should have all been in one post, but my mind can only handle one response at a time today... 

Cheers, Demolition was well under-way across the road (not sure what departments where in there?) but we covered pretty much all of the main building, I just haven't uploaded a couple of pics yet, will do soon though.

Celo


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, across the road was English, History, RMPS, Tech Studies, Craft and Design, Graphic Communication, Chemistry, Biology, Physics, Modern Studies, Geography. As of this afternoon, only Geography, Modern Studies, Biology, Chemistry, and some of Craft and Design are still standing.


----------



## celo (May 4, 2010)

Dieter_Schmidt said:


> Yeah, across the road was English, History, RMPS, Tech Studies, Craft and Design, Graphic Communication, Chemistry, Biology, Physics, Modern Studies, Geography. As of this afternoon, only Geography, Modern Studies, Biology, Chemistry, and some of Craft and Design are still standing.



Still standing being used in the loosest possible sense! lol 

Celo


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

That school has come against far worse than a demo digger. ME!


I wish...


----------



## celo (May 4, 2010)

Just showed the photos to my girlfriend and she named all the people in the photograph of random students


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 4, 2010)

celo said:


> Just showed the photos to my girlfriend and she named all the people in the photograph of random students



I recognised 4 of them!

Here's a pic i made of the school like a year ago.


----------



## RichardB (May 5, 2010)

I wish my old school was being demolished


----------



## escortmad79 (May 5, 2010)

RichardB said:


> I wish my old school was being demolished


Give it time & I'm sure it will be


----------



## the harvester (May 5, 2010)

Brilliant pictures, that gym eqipment is mint, must be going elsewhere as it's far too good to chuck out, I love that picture of the cock aswell, nothing like an old school cock pic' !!!


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 5, 2010)

The gym equipment is as old as the school, I doubt it's going anywhere.


----------



## celo (May 10, 2010)

the harvester said:


> Brilliant pictures, that gym eqipment is mint, must be going elsewhere as it's far too good to chuck out, I love that picture of the cock aswell, nothing like an old school cock pic' !!!



Glad you like my cock  Wanna see a bigger picture of it...


----------

